# Need advice for possible 55 gal discus tank please



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

I am cycling a standard 55 currently. I was planning on an angel community tank. However, I really prefer discus. If I can make it work I will....I'm willing to plan the tank around them. My lfs has wonderful spcimens. My tank has eco complete substrate and will be heavily planted (right now only 10 plants-onions,crypts,swords,annubis). ph is 7.2 hardness 150 ppm. what could i do with say a group of discus-i like cardinals, cories, & bolivians but discus would be the focus


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

If you would like Discus, might I suggest you start with the Discus and then add substrate and plants?

If you really want to proceed with the Discus in the planted tank, are any adult pairs available in your local area?

Just a couple of ideas... a planted 55g tank will IMHO be a bit of an uphill battle for a first try at young Discus. I'd hate to see you try and fail if it was the Discus that were the important part.


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

There are plenty of adults at my lfs, various sizes all look very healthy...im not opposed to ordering online from a reputable source either. I can only have the one tank, so that would be it. May I ask what problems the plants present for juveniles? Interesting topic indeed!


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

I wanted to add...this will be display only...I have no interest in breeding. I hate to be wishy washy-angels would be fine but its a possible 10 year commitment & I want to be happy with my selections.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've heard it simplified that one keeps either Discus, or the plants and just hopes that the other survives! :wink:

The high heat, frequent water changes, and other things one does are not beneficial to plant health. In reverse, adding fertilizers can stress Discus... it's all possible, but harder to "learn" the ropes.

If I were setting up that 55g tank, I would have a sump (large ~35g or so) so that I could perform large water changes without disrupting the main aquarium. I'd find a paired up couple of Discus and give it a try. Make sense?


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, makes perfect sense. I really dont have room for a sump so I guess my Python wc's would stress Discus. I dont intend on using fertilizer, just plain ol' fish waste haha.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I started out with Discus in a 55g tank. I tried going planted at first and then scrapped that idea. They did better once I got rid of the plants and substrate. I still have them and have added back in some sand and some anubias tied to driftwood. 55g is a fairly easy size for maintenance I found.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

JenTN said:


> so I guess my Python wc's would stress Discus.


 it can still be ok, but yes, ideally you want to do large water changes without causing any change in water chemistry, etc. which is harder with only 55g total and in the main tank.



JenTN said:


> I dont intend on using fertilizer, just plain ol' fish waste haha.


 That won't work IME with Discus. By the time the fish wastes are helping plants, they are stressing Discus.

If you like Angelfish but want a gorgeous fish with a bit of bragging rights, consider the false Altum angelfish. Many websites think it's the True Altum because it looks that good!


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

The reason I like the Discus more is the color.

I don't want several Discus in the tank- maybe 2.

Would it be feasibly to leave the 10 plants in my tank and not add more- have 2 discus, a school of Cardinals, and 5 Rams- adding fertilizers, doing WC's weekly? If this would be not likely to fare well, tben I will just stick with my Angelfish plan.

Thank you so very much for your help. I have a few weeks to wait for the cycle to complete, just toying around with ideas before I make my final commitments!

ETA: I meant to say that the 2 would be a mated pair


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

JenTN said:


> Would it be feasibly to leave the 10 plants in my tank and not add more- have 2 discus, a school of Cardinals, and 5 Rams- adding fertilizers, doing WC's weekly?


With a mated pair of Discus, yes, it can work. It can also fail. Adult Discus can take more punishment than young Discus, so that's a major help. Weekly water changes with a low bioload should be ok. I might limit the school of cardinals to 7

Here's where things often fail... one: plants don't fare well at high heat and nutrient limited water and algae out competes them. Owner starts trying to "battle" algae at a cost to the Discus. 
2. Owner wants plants to do well, and no one likes a half empty tank so owner adds algae eaters, more tetras, maybe something else at a cost to the Discus.

3. Discus go dark from above stress, get sick, owner over reacts and makes things worse with meds.

If you can avoid the common mistakes and have patience with the setup, you will enjoy it and be rewarded with a nice Discus setup. The key will be to keep the Discus healthy and happy 1st and foremost and then pull plants that fail to thrive, add more of plant species that do ok with Discus routine.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, thank you that helps very much. :thumb: Basically, in the next few weeks I will have to decide between the Angels and Discus. With the Angels, I have beautiful fish with less color, but can have more tankmates and more plants. With the Discus, I have more color, but less tankmates and plants. I also have less margin of error. Good thing I have the next few weeks to think it over while cycling!

Thank you again very much. All of the information on Discus is very confusing and conflicting!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

why do you say large water changes? Larger than 25-30%?


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi jen... So have been given some great feedback alread.
While you are waiting for your tank to cycle might I suggest that you go to the site SimplyDiscus and do some research there if you've not already done so. Many of us who have kept discus are also members there as it is one of the best sites specializing in discus. You will see that keeping healthy discus is a matter of commitment.. The discus needs come first.. There are many discussions as to planted vs BB tanks and daily vs weekly water changes etc. It might help you decide angels or discus.. or even eventually both..
Discus requirements vary greatly with age as does the pricing... If price is not an issue, and you want them to immediately go into a planted tank, then I suggest you look for adults. or sub adults of at least 4 or 5 inches,. 5 for a 55 ... 2 or 3 is a bad number for discus as they are a social fish but with 2 one gets picked on and the same usually happens with 3 then 2 then you are left with one and usually a single discus is a very unhappy fish.. If you decide you want a pair instead.. then what you want is a proven pair.. this means they have actually laid eggs and fertilized them.. usually getting them to at least the wriggler stage.. If all they are is a "pair" this could mean you would have 2 females that like each others company.. as with all cichlids that could change at any point and then you would be back to the 2 fish scenario.. Since it's your only tank, I would go for several of the largest you could afford... 
Discus keeping has a learning curve and doing that in a planted tank just adds to the drama.. it can be very rewarding or very discouraging.. You will be much happier with a discus tank that happens to have some plants, than a planted tank that has discus.. Also there are many folks that have gone bb with a thin layer of pool filter sand and anubias etc tied to driftwood making a very handsome tank.
Angels of course will also look great in a planted tank and usually are not as sensitive to conditions as discus ( unless they are babies). 
I get the feeling that you really want a planted tank and only weekly water changes... if so imo, having kept both angels and discus, you would be better off with the angels.. there are some gorgeous strains out there and they would work well with bolivian rams. 
If you go for the discus and commit to their needs you will become addicted :lol: :lol: .. it gets into your blood. they are truely wonderful fish. Good luck.. HTH Sue


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Great advise so far. The main thing you need to do is read everything you can before you purchase anything. You water will be fine for tank bred discus there are just a few things you need for discus

-high temp: Discus need 82-86 temp so any plants or tankmates need to have this as well. I like 85 for juvies and 83 for adults.

-Clean stable water: This is a must. With juvies you are looking at 50% every other day. With adults I like 50% every 5-6 days. I use a python and have zero issues. You need to test your water and make sure it does not have a drop in PH after aging. If it does you will have to age your water

-Group: Unless you have a proven pair you need at least 5 discus. With a 55g you wouldn't want more then that either.

-Tankmates: I don't like a lot in my discus tank and I think you will find the cardinals are too much with 5 discus. I only recomment sterbia cory's and BN plecos. A pair of BN plecos and 5 cory's would be about right for a 55g.

-Tanksetup: Bare bottom for juvies. Whatever for adults that you like.

-Filtration: An XP3 or another brand equivelent would be about right.

-Foods: bloodworms, beefheart, flakes. That what mine eat and love it.

Good luck. Discus are not nearly as hard as they sound. People seem to think that they require rediculous amounts of care but that is not really true. Juveniles do require some work but adults don't require anything more then what you should be doing for any other fish if you want to give them the best care. I learned after I started keeping discus that my other fish need better care as well and I'm a much better fishkeeper because of it.


----------

